# The Foundry 145 pics.....



## zed67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a new member.

Went to the old foundry. They have improved security. But it is very worth visiting. It is a large site. Easy to get lost. I will attach pics...

Pics are uploading.

It has been stripped of anything of value. Not that I was going there for that reason.

It is quite a creepy place.

I kept thinking there was somebody behind me. But it was just birds.

Bear with me, on the pics....

The site has been shut off with the electrical power, so it is safe in that respect.

But there are some big holes if you're not careful.

Some of the place hasn't been touched in I guess 20 years (Floppy computer discs and tape!)

Pics are almost done.....

They had a surgery with a creepy green chair. Almost looked like some kind of execution device !




19082011589-1 by zed72, on Flickr

Sorry, I've been awake too long...........

This scared me (I did not write the symbol). But it does look like some kind of gas chamber.




19082011527 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011644 by zed72, on Flickr

Watch your step !!!

There was no way I was going underground........




19082011648 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011557 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011535 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011561 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011582 by zed72, on Flickr

I guess that's where the molten metal used to flow.......




19082011640 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011654 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011655 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011663 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011658 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011639 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011627 by zed72, on Flickr

Watch your step !! Seriously !




19082011572 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011545 by zed72, on Flickr

I don't think those bolts will come undone... !!!




19082011566 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011657 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011533 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011622 by zed72, on Flickr




03052011340 by zed72, on Flickr




03052011364 by zed72, on Flickr




03052011365 by zed72, on Flickr




03052011366 by zed72, on Flickr




03052011322 by zed72, on Flickr




03052011325 by zed72, on Flickr




03052011359 by zed72, on Flickr

I will see that as live......




03052011326 by zed72, on Flickr

Offices are trashed...

Sorry, for some reason pics of the coolant pools are not uploading...

Okay, I have it....




03052011382 by zed72, on Flickr

Okay, give me your best estimate of that pool....... was it used for main coolant or underwater pressure testing of valves ?

I don't know someone check the patent office.

On a side note, I would really like to see wat is on some of those old 5 and 1/4 inch floppys.... There are loads of them around. Who knows ?

Came across some tins of Calcium Carbide..... (sorry very blurred)




03052011371 by zed72, on Flickr

Here's a zoom a better pic of one tin




03052011373 by zed72, on Flickr




19082011652 by zed72, on Flickr

I reckon that is less than 15 ft.

Even a wooden step if you look carefully. Then what a view that would be !!!!

Of course you'd end up arrested and probably detained.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 21, 2011)

The manhole pic...theres a human sized opening coming off it... what's the view through there?


----------



## zed67 (Aug 21, 2011)

UrbanX, I believe this is an underground storage. But I was not going down there.


----------



## zed67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hope you have enjoyed the pics ! Some were out of focus / blurred etc


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Aug 22, 2011)

You don't need a new post for each picture and caption.


----------



## zed67 (Aug 22, 2011)

I read that ! Yes, there are quite a few pigeons, its everywhere.

Bird flu ?


----------



## zed67 (Aug 22, 2011)

This is my contribution. 

Must check the coolant on the main furnace.......... ha hah........


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow. 33 posts, not a whole report...


----------



## Scaramanger (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## krela (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,

I see that you've managed to get pics working, but please post all the pictures you want to add in 1 post, not each picture in an individual post. You can edit your posts by clicking on the "edit" button on the bottom right the post you want to edit.

I have merged the posts for you this time but in the future please put everything you want to post in one big post, not 25 small ones.

Thanks.


----------



## mookster (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks nice but some more location details wouldn't go amiss, just the county it's in would be good!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 22, 2011)

Would love to know a bit more about the site. I've seen a live foundry working with the molten metal zip along one of those long trenches...extremely fast too. Looks a great place.
Fabulous pics Zed...and welcome to DP.


----------



## smiler (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, Welcome to DP Z your pics were worth waiting for. Thanks.


----------



## Reaperman (Aug 22, 2011)

mookster said:


> Looks nice but some more location details wouldn't go amiss, just the county it's in would be good!



Its the Crane Foundry, Ipswich was one of the best sites of its type for a long now sadly very trashed. Almost certainly still worth a trip if you have not been and there is quite a bit of other stuff to see in the area.


----------



## mookster (Aug 23, 2011)

Reaperman said:


> Its the Crane Foundry, Ipswich was one of the best sites of its type for a long now sadly very trashed. Almost certainly still worth a trip if you have not been and there is quite a bit of other stuff to see in the area.



Ahhh that rings a bell, not seen anything from here for ages that's why I didn't recognise it. Last I heard was it had security with a very big dog on no lead...


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 23, 2011)

nicely done mate


----------



## zed67 (Aug 23, 2011)

*A bit more about the Crane Foundry (Suffolk)*

Yep, sorry about not merging the pics. It is indeed the Crane Foundry in Suffolk (44 Acres).

No so long ago there were a few holes in the fencing, but most seemed to have been patched up. And yep there is security with a large Alsatien (lucky for me on a chain).

There are also two large coolant pools right at the edge of the site, both drained empty, look deep. Most of the site has been trashed, especially the various offices on the upper floors.

I read there was recently a fire there in some building, so I guess the reason for the increased securiy. Tho I saw no evidence of this.

They've cut the first 15 ft or so of the ladder to that main chimney. Which is an obvious landmark.

Also two goods elevators on the ground floor! One was locked the other just an empty shaft.


----------



## zed67 (Aug 27, 2011)

*5 and 1/4 inch floppys all data is there.....*

5 and 1/4 inch floppys all data is there.....

Don't lose it. It might be worth more than any photos, who knows ?

Yep, I think they may be recoverable who knows ?

Then we don't have to look up many Crane Patents.........


----------



## zed67 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Floppys 5 1/4 inch......*

I would advise not going there at night (unless you have very good night vision)

I don't think taking old floppys is really stealing ?

It is just recovering the past.

The more I think about those discs, the more intrigued I am on what is on them.

Last time I visited, there was an A3 print of the entire site somwehere in the drawing office.

Regards.


----------



## RichardH (Aug 28, 2011)

Really excellent pictures, but...



zed67 said:


> I don't think taking old floppys is really stealing ?



Theft Act 1968 S.1 Basic definition of theft (England and Wales):
[...]A person is guilty of theft if he dishonestly appropriates property belonging to another with the intention of permanently depriving the other of it; and "thief" and "steal" shall be construed accordingly.[...]

Loosely translated: "If it's not yours and you take it without permission, you're a thief."

"Not really stealing" is like "a little bit pregnant".


----------



## zed67 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you for clarifing that. I know it is legally theft.

But what a waste...... of data.

Magnetic media won't last long.


----------



## RichardH (Aug 28, 2011)

I sympathise. If it's any consolation, I'm curious too. But realistically, I doubt that the disks are recoverable anyway. The dust that will have been accumulating in them will have damaged the magnetic surface, and the first time you stick them in a disk drive the gunk will turn it into a brick.

OTOH, taking a laptop with you and examining the disks in situ is another matter - but walking out with the data on your laptop is likely to land you in a completely different bowl of fish (although one which is more likely to be civil than criminal).




zed67 said:


> Thank you for clarifing that. I know it is legally theft.
> 
> But what a waste...... of data.
> 
> Magnetic media won't last long.


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2011)

I wouldn't talk about, nor admit to criminal theft on a public website. It's a dumb idea. Taking anything from anywhere that does not belong to you is theft. Whether it will be missed or not.


----------



## zed67 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Maybe it can be bought ? Security in the UK are on the basic wage.

Maybe a sensible offer would allow in and out ?

Then that is legal ? Or very greyline.....

And just to be clear - as yet nothing has been taken from this site by myself or any known party.


----------



## RichardH (Aug 28, 2011)

zed67 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Maybe it can be bought ? Security in the UK are on the basic wage.
> 
> ...



Security wouldn't be the owners either, so they wouldn't be able to sell anything to you.

And with that, I'm out of this thread before it starts to sound like legal advice. If you want to pursue this any further I think you need to buy an opinion from a solicitor.


----------



## zed67 (Aug 28, 2011)

Deleted: -

As you all know you won't get a prison term for possession of magnetic media.


----------



## zed67 (Aug 29, 2011)

Deleted. You can find it for yourselves.

And with respect to the moderators.


----------



## krela (Aug 29, 2011)

zed67 said:


> I was only talking about a quick 'get in and out and we did not see you' pass.



No really, shut up now.


----------



## zed67 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh, thank you krela !

That is probably better than a 'get ripped to bits on a barb wire fence and nearly 'eaten' by dogs......'

PASS !


----------



## zed67 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mistakes have to be made to become wise. And only then can you see the real film...... 

Or maybe living that dream, you now have access to the scene !


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 2, 2011)

A manhole with access to underground storage, I would have been down there like a ferret up a yorkshire mans trousers


----------



## zed67 (Sep 2, 2011)

The particular point of reference is easy to find.

It maybe thought of again.

But I would obviously lose any GPS and the ladder looked rusty, by *myself* (with the dogs about) I thought better.



The guard dogs would probably save you - irony !

But I don't really want to be detained.......


----------



## zed67 (Sep 3, 2011)

Anybody taken pics up that chimney yet ?

I reckon Urbanx's failed mission up British Sugar would be a consolation prize.


----------

